# Can I take a day off to go to a funeral?



## Pickle (8 Jul 2010)

My sister is on a contract with a company for last 9 months our aunt died is she entitled to a day off to go to funeral without taking it from her annual leave,


----------



## Papercut (8 Jul 2010)

It depends on what's in her contract, or on local arrangements. 

In the likes of Civil Service/Health Boards etc if for example your  sister is working in Dublin & the funeral is in Dublin or somewhere  reasonably close, she would be entitled to a half day compassionate  leave. If it was further afield she would be entitled to a day. It has to be a blood relative - by this I mean that your aunt would have  to be a sister of one of your parents, & not a sister-in-law.

In a private company, it might be the case that compassionate leave is  only provided for parents, partners, offspring or siblings, so she would  really need to check with HR Dept. as to what arrangements are in place.


----------



## Complainer (9 Jul 2010)

When you say 'on contract', is she an employee (i.e. are they paying PAYE and PRSI for her) or is she a contractor (i.e. getting paid a fixed rate and she looks after her own tax)?


----------



## UFC (10 Jul 2010)

Pickle said:


> My sister is on a contract with a company for last 9 months our aunt died is she entitled to a day off to go to funeral without taking it from her annual leave,


 
I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Yorrick (12 Jul 2010)

The way employment law is being undermined in this country you will be lucky to get a day off for your own funeral. And as for any other you are entitled to it as long as you give three months notice.


----------



## fobs (12 Jul 2010)

Check your contract or with the HR department. In my company (private sector) you would be entilted to a day off for an aunt but it is not statutory leave so up to each individual company to have a policy on it.


----------



## Purple (12 Jul 2010)

In small companies the usual would be for the employee to take the time off without pay.


----------

